# Instruments and Equipment > Videos, Pictures & Sound Files >  Introducing the Sorensen VX

## Steve Sorensen

Yes, there will be a "scrolled" addition to the Sorensen X series (SXS, FX, and AX).

Here's a first peek at the VX getting started . . .



 :Cool:  Steve

----------

Carleton Page, 

Clement Barrera-Ng, 

darrylicshon, 

darylcrisp, 

DataNick, 

hank, 

Ivan Kelsall, 

Jim Hudson, 

John Eischen, 

lflngpicker, 

Paul Statman, 

Rush Burkhardt, 

RyanRussell, 

Skip Kelley, 

Steve-o

----------


## Billgrass

Cool!

----------


## Skip Kelley

Steve, I can't wait for more pictures! Nice work, brother!

----------


## Ron McMillan

I look forward to seeing more pictures. Keep the updates coming, Steve  :Smile:

----------


## bradlaird

I really like how that "corner protector" is joined with a right angle "vee" instead of a flat. Smart.

----------

Karl Hoyt

----------


## Isaac Revard

I'm fascinated by the looks of these beautiful instruments that you make Steve, they are truly a work of art.  I hope to one day play one and who knows, maybe be an owner.  Looking forward to some more photos are you progress! 
MZ

----------


## AMandolin

Steve
I love your work.
Keep em' coming
Thanks for sharing.

----------


## Barry Wilson

Just looked on your site Steve. Man that big dog is gorgeous. Well I like a few tbh hehe. Those 2 point Sprites are also spectacular.

----------


## Steve Sorensen

A quick shot of the VX 3D binding and scroll --



Steve

----------

Al Trujillo, 

hank, 

Skip Kelley

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Headstock preview with 3D binding --



Steve

----------

Al Trujillo, 

hank, 

RyanRussell, 

Skip Kelley

----------


## Clinton Johnson

Wow! Pardon my drool. That is indeed spectacular

----------


## Bob Bronow

Beautiful!!!

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Thanks for the kind comments!  Here's the new custom Sorensen/James tailpiece for X series mandolins --



Bill James was extraordinarily patient and helpful in figuring out how to mill this new design.

Steve

----------

Carleton Page, 

Clinton Johnson, 

hank, 

RyanRussell, 

Skip Kelley

----------


## Skip Kelley

Steve, looking good! That's a nice looking fretboard too!

----------


## Steve Sorensen

For you brave souls tagging along with this VX adventure.  'Burst is sealed and varnishing is started -- 



Steve

----------

Al Trujillo, 

hank, 

John Eischen, 

Mandocarver, 

Marty Jacobson, 

RyanRussell, 

Skip Kelley

----------


## sgarrity

That is stunning!!

----------

Steve Sorensen

----------


## Skip Kelley

Steve, that is one fine looking mandolin! Nice work, brother!

----------

Steve Sorensen

----------


## Steve Sorensen

First French Polishing session completed this afternoon.



Steve

----------

hank, 

RyanRussell, 

Skip Kelley, 

Steve-o

----------


## Andrew B. Carlson

> First French Polishing session completed this afternoon.
> 
> 
> 
> Steve


My favorite look of maple right there. One piece curly right?

----------

Skip Kelley

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Andrew,
Yes.  The back, sides, and neck are curly hard sugar maple.
Steve

----------


## Steve Sorensen

I think we're just about ready for some hardware -- 



Steve

----------

Ron McMillan, 

Skip Kelley

----------


## CWRoyds

Wow… That is going to be a pretty mandolin. 
I love the way you do the binding. 
You details are so unique and cool. 
Cant wait to see in up and running.  :Smile:

----------

Steve Sorensen

----------


## hank

Well Doctor Sorenstien just a few more parts and pieces before it's time to raise the lightening rods.

----------


## hank

Joking aside that's a beautful design and luthiery Steve. Your back plate dropping under the rims guards the tone without one.

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Oh, Henry . . . it's alive! It's Alive ! ! !



More updates from the laboratory soon!

Steve

----------

hank, 

Robert Mitchell

----------


## Jim Hudson

Beautiful work, Steve. Always intrigued by your design elements, Bold and yet subtle and classy.

----------


## hank

Steve can you elaborate on your 3D binding mentioned with the headstock photos?

----------


## Al Trujillo

Steve...what is your current wait time on a Sprite?

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Just to get the introduction started -- 



















*SPECS --*
  Sugar maple (one-piece) back, sides, neck.
  One-piece Sitka spruce top - amazing silking/perfectly quartered from Alaska Specialty
  Oil varnish followed by Shellac+Sandarac French Polish finish
  13-7/8" scale.  12" radius. Rounded V neck profile. Two-way truss rod.
  1-1/16" Bone Nut.  Ebony full-contact bridge.
  Figured Ebony fingerboard, peghead, and pickguard. "VX Waves" inlay in black/white MOP
  Stainless steel Jescar medium frets.
  Waverly silver tuners with MOP buttons.
  Black/white/black "3D" binding including built-in armrest.
  James/Sorensen "X-Series" tailpiece.

Unbounded thanks to Hans Brentrup for design inspiration.

Steve

----------

dang, 

DataNick, 

Denman John, 

fredfrank, 

hank, 

Marty Jacobson, 

red7flag, 

Ron McMillan, 

Skip Kelley, 

Verne Andru

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Al - Sent you a PM.
Hank - I think the pictures explain the 3D binding - a dynamic part of the architecture of the instrument rather than strips creating two-dimensional borders.

Steve

----------

hank

----------


## Skip Kelley

Steve you just keep amazing all of us! That is one fine work of art! Nice mandolin brother!!!

----------

Steve Sorensen

----------


## Billgrass

Beautiful work Steve!!

----------

Steve Sorensen

----------


## red7flag

I am not usually much on movement away from the standard in instruments. Steve, the VX is simply stunning.  The 3D binding really works.  The change of shape keeping the traditional, but taking it to a limit.  Some new styles try things just to be different.  The changes you made are simply beautiful.  The lines all work together.  I am extremely impressed by this fabulous and beautiful design.  My hat is off to you.  If you could provide a sound bite, total MAS may kick in.  Great pictures, BTW.

----------


## red7flag

Not knowing there was a second thread with the FX Blade I went to that.  I found that the Blade was a bit beyond my comfort level and was wondering why I posted such superlatives (that is not to dis the Blade, just not my taste, great sounding though).  Then I found this thread again, looked at the pictures and felt that ahh feeling.  Yep, those are the beautiful lines that stunned me.  The VX design is far enough away, but not too far away for this old curmudgeon.

----------


## William Smith

Thats just evil-sick, In the most wonderful way. Love her!

----------


## hank

3D it is Steve!  You body binding is really popping, especially at the points and finger rest in the fourth photo. Your full scroll with a binding hook looks like you've captured some dark matter in the vortex of it.

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Thank you for the positive notes!

Just to pick up on the progression of the "X-series" of designs, this process started with my desire to work on new designs which hit three marks -- 

1.  Acknowledge the Gibson designs from the past century with a focus on the functional reasons for design choices.
2.  Deliver the tonal range, power and focus of the Loar-era mandolins (as they have developed to date and as has been re-captured by many new builders).
3.  Honor the artful design work of John Montleone and Hans Brentrup in a manner which continues the progression away from the Victorian aesthetic and towards modern-sleek-sexy.

These are three tall goals with very subjective ranges of response . . . and so I look forward to player feedback with great anticipation.

The SXS started this progression, when, while watching the *Transformers* movie, I wondered, "Can I capture the modern feel of a hotrod based on the original design as well as was done by the Chevy team with the 'Bumblebee' Camaro?"

*SXS* --

   

I like the design, but felt that I could move further towards "sleek" by further streamlining the Victorian scrolls and focusing on the function and style-to-achieve-tone underpinnings of the Gibson design.

The result was the FX which introduced the idea of "3D" binding as well as some refinement to the body shape, archings, and depth.  

*FX* -- 

  

Later, I wondered if I could do an A-style which would carry forward the design ideas of the FX in a manner which allowed for a less time-intensive build.  

The result was the *AX* --  

  

Finally, I decided it was time to man-up and use what I had figured out with the previous builds to take on the scroll-ey tradition of the Gibson Victorian design.  

The result is the *VX*. 



I'm hoping that the VX is the closure of this loop for a while.  I am looking forward to building more of each, and seeing how they stand up to the real tests of players and time. 

Steve

----------

Colin Braithwaite, 

dang, 

DataNick, 

Paul Statman, 

red7flag, 

Relio, 

Skip Kelley, 

Steve-o

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Here are a few more outdoors pictures to give another perspective --



















We'll see if we can get a real picker to work it over here in the next few weeks.

 :Mandosmiley:  Steve

----------

dang, 

fredfrank, 

hank, 

Jared Heddinger, 

John Eischen, 

Mark Wilson, 

Skip Kelley, 

SlowFingers

----------


## Ron McMillan

The amount of thought Steve has put into the aesthetic progression is worthy of respect on its own. I love the AX, but the VX is breathtaking.

----------


## Paul Statman

Thanks - Beautiful design and build work, Steve. "FX" must be Batman's mandolin of choice..!
Peace and Love

----------


## mando on the side

I noticed that the tuner posts are offset a bit, making the bass side (G and D) strings longer length? Do you find that it makes the bass notes more responsive and give it more clarity?

----------


## Graham McDonald

As always, Steve, just elegant.

----------


## Steve Sorensen

> I noticed that the tuner posts are offset a bit, making the bass side (G and D) strings longer length? Do you find that it makes the bass notes more responsive and give it more clarity?


I don't think so.  I tend towards asymmetrical design in most cases.  Seems more interesting and dynamic.
Steve

----------


## dang

Such great mandolins, respecting tradition and yet pushing boundaries in your own unique way.  

I will have to start saving up for a deposit!  Do you do 1 3/16 in neck widths?

----------


## Skip Kelley

Steve, great pictures of some amazing instruments!

----------


## Steve Sorensen

> Do you do 1 3/16 in neck widths?


Dang,
I'm a one-man shop and every build is a custom build, so pretty much any customization that you can think of is a possibility.
Steve

----------

dang, 

Ron McMillan

----------


## lukmanohnz

These are the most beautiful mandolins I've ever seen.

----------


## almeriastrings

Very nice indeed. Love that sugar maple... great color in the burst, too.

----------


## terzinator

You, sir, are a machine.

In a good way.

----------


## sgarrity

Stunning work as usual!  Wish I could have picked a few on this one. Hopefully on the next one!

----------


## Demetrius

Saweeeeeeet!

----------


## Steve Sorensen

First little bit of sound -- 




Steve

PS - Here is the original FB post (which might have slightly better sound quality) --
https://www.facebook.com/danny.rober...7120623194953/

----------

GarY Nava, 

hank, 

John Eischen, 

red7flag, 

Ron McMillan, 

Steve VandeWater

----------


## Steve Sorensen

A little Prog-Grass at Alan Bibey's Mandolin Camp --

https://www.facebook.com/oceanlakesF...3745839171373/

Steve

----------


## Chris Daniels

I've got to say Steve, your pics do a pretty good job of capturing the gorgeous aesthetics of your design but to hear the VX live is something that almost defies description. Sitting in Danny's class the first morning at camp gave us lucky few a good primer but we were not prepared for the boom from the stage that night. Complete balance through the entire tonal range and loud, loud, loud but it was the depth of the bass that dropped our collective jaws. Incredible mandolin. 

C.

----------

Steve Sorensen

----------


## Steve Sorensen

C, 

Thanks for the feedback from camp!  

Here's a fun shot from the (very colorful) stage -- 



Steve

----------


## Chris Daniels

> Here's a fun shot from the (very colorful) stage --


Nice. I think Temperance Reel was the tune, but with so much picking over the two days it's tough to recall. 

But I'm certain of one thing: The VX, Bibey's Loar, and a magnificent (The) Gilchrist. A collection to be reckoned with.

C.

----------

AlanN

----------


## Steve Sorensen

One more from the road -- 



Steve

----------


## Drew Egerton

Steve,

I was at the camp also and got a chance to play the VX. I was totally blown away! I liked it every bit as much as the Loar I played the day before. Danny was saying he has really really tried to find something he doesn't like about it and hasn't been able to. I have to agree. Just killer sound man!

The attention to detail was also just awesome. I love the way the binding comes to a point but the scroll keeps going around and I really like the smoothed over edge where your right arm goes.

Very awesome mandolin!

----------

Steve Sorensen

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Thanks Drew!

Since this was the fist official outing for the VX with the Grascals, after camp yesterday, Danny sent me a note to let me know how the VX did.  

Here's the funniest bit from his feedback,  _"Alan Bibey played it and loved it.  His remark was, 'I really like this, and I don't like anything.'    He said he thought it may be the best new mandolin he's played. That's saying a lot coming from a guy that's played a Loar for 20 years."
_
So excited to see what comes next in the VX story!

Steve

----------

Clement Barrera-Ng, 

Drew Egerton, 

Paul Statman

----------


## D. Roberts

Playing this mandolin is an absolute pleasure, the playability is beyond great, fit and finish are second to none, the look is SO sleek and the sound is incredible!
I will try to post more video and pictures as I am out playing it this season.

----------

Clement Barrera-Ng, 

Drew Egerton, 

hank, 

mugbucket, 

Paul Statman, 

terzinator

----------


## terzinator

> Playing this mandolin is an absolute pleasure, the playability is beyond great, fit and finish are second to none, the look is SO sleek and the sound is incredible!
> I will try to post more video and pictures as I am out playing it this season.


I am lucky enough to own one of Steve's Sprites (just took delivery june 2016), and I think it's an unbelievable instrument. It is truly a joy to open the case each day, and I am so distracted at work, all I can think about is getting home to play it. I had a Collings MT, which is a good instrument, but there is simply no comparison between that and my Sorensen.

I'm not a pro. Been in a few bands, but I much prefer jamming with friends and at festivals to performing. I do know that this Sprite is the best mandolin I've ever played, but my exposure to the upper echelon, or "canon" of instruments (Gilchrist, Dudenbostel, Nugget, Ellis, etc...) is limited. I've tried a Brentrup or two, LaPlant, a recent Gibson Master Model, even strummed an Ellis A, briefly. But that's about it.

So, Danny, as an experienced, pro player (who's probably played many, many different GREAT mandolins), how do you compare your VX to other instruments that people consider as "GREAT." Aside from Steve's unique designs, what's the difference you sense? Is it tone/voicing? Playability? Fit/finish? Elfin magic?

There was the 37-page "The Search Continues" thread (which I will always remember as the "Demetrius" thread), where the forum member was trying to select a very-high-end mandolin for himself. He was discussing Gilchrist, Wiens, Brentrup, Dudenbostel, Ellis, etc... It just gets me to wondering when Steve's mandolins might get into that discussion. I don't want justification for me owning one, really, because I am passionately in love with my Sprite. I am just curious about a pro player's perspective.

----------


## BrianWilliam

A bit late to the party but, wow!  The VX looks fast. Nice work!

----------


## D. Roberts

Hey Chris,

I have been blessed to own many great mandolins.  I had a 1922 Loar for about 5 years, I've owned probably 15 Gil's over the years and of course several Gibson mandolins and my favorite new mandolin ever being my 03 Master model Gibson.

Then the Sorensen VX showed up and I have been completely blown away!   From the first strum in my living room to playing on stage with The Grascals this thing has been awesome...tone and volume are just unbelievably good, the fit and finish is second to none and the playability is indescribably good.  You might say I really like this beast:-)

The look of the mandolin is a bit different but I really like the design - it's like Steve took a traditional F5 put it in a wind tunnel and came up with a sport version F5...the VX!

If you or anyone else happen to be at a Grascals show please come see me and you can check it out.

----------

DataNick, 

Drew Egerton, 

hank, 

Paul Statman, 

Ron McMillan

----------


## BrianWilliam

A decent review  :Wink:

----------


## terzinator

Thanks, Danny!

Custom-ordering an instrument is an intimidating prospect, for many, I'm sure. But for someone like me who isn't a pro, and can't justify it for my "job" (but simply because I love to play), it's surprising I made the leap at all. 

But so glad I did. 

Guys I respect and admire have played this thing, and they didn't want to hand it back. (It was cool being in front of it, too.)

Funny: I googled to see when you guys were going to be in Minnesota, and I found a video of you singing happy birthday to a friend of mine, Chuck Millar! (Looks like it was a the MBOTMA fest in 2009. I was at the fest, but do I remember these things? I do not.)

----------


## Steve Sorensen

A fun shot take by Scott Watson from *SamJam* 2016 of the happy picker -- 



Steve

----------

Drew Egerton

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Big Sciota in the hallway -- https://www.facebook.com/danny.rober...7252596654207/

Steve

----------

John Eischen

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Steve

----------

John MacPhee, 

Paul Statman, 

Steve-o

----------


## Paul Statman

> Steve


O..M..G.. That (for want of a better single word) is stunning, Steve! Kudos.

----------


## BrianWilliam

Want!

----------


## Steve Sorensen

They grow up so quickly!


Photo by Ed Carnes

Steve

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Just in case you wanted another glimpse of that backside in different light -- 



Steve

----------

Drew Egerton, 

John MacPhee, 

Paul Statman

----------


## John MacPhee

WOW it looks like an ocean at sunset, simple beautiful, I love it. Thanks Steve Cheers John

----------


## Ron McMillan

> Just in case you wanted another glimpse of that backside in different light -- 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve


What a tease  :Smile:

----------


## Steve Sorensen

The newest VX seemed to draw a lot of attention while we were at IBMA 2016.  We had a host of fine pickers drop by for a test-drive and it was getting picked on morning, noon and night --

  

It was so delightful to watch these talented folks getting introduced to the new mandolin.  But, soon it became apparent that we were witnessing the beginning of something really cool.  Even after a late night, Kelsi Harrigill dropped by for more picking time, and then asked to borrow the new VX for an afternoon showcase with *Flatt Lonesome*.  The next day she came back again . . . 



Flatt Lonesome was booked to do the closing show for the amazing line-up at the *California Bluegrass Association* suite, but Kelsi and her husband Paul agreed to stop by my room for a quick recording of the new VX under quieter circumstances.  Here is a quick sample --




I think we're off to a good start!

Steve

----------

Drew Egerton, 

fredfrank, 

Ron McMillan

----------


## Steve Sorensen

And this too --
https://www.facebook.com/FlattLoneso...3106376391793/
Steve

----------


## Skip Kelley

Hey brother Steve, That is a killer sounding mandolin! I wish I could have made it to IBMA! That mandolin has it all! You are making some awesome instruments!!!

----------

Steve Sorensen

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Thanks, Skip!  Missed getting to hang out this year!  So excited to be working with Kelsi as she gets acquainted with her VX!

Steve

----------

Skip Kelley

----------


## Steve Sorensen

A bit more from Danny on the prototype VX -- 

https://www.facebook.com/danny.rober...7513338332586/

Steve

----------

Drew Egerton, 

John MacPhee, 

Skip Kelley

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Some great shots from this past weekend's *Bluegrass Underground* (PBS Season 6) of Kelsi Harrigill and her new VX with* Flatt Lonesome*  --

  

  

  
Steve

----------

Joey Anchors, 

Skip Kelley

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Here is a bit of video from Kelsi's first "test drive" of the VX mandolin at IBMA 2016 -- 




Steve

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Zack Arnold and ClayBank take a Sorensen VX out for a test-drive at their IBMA 2016 Showcase.




Steve

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Some more from* Bluegrass Underground* -- *The Grascals* with Danny Roberts -- 

  

And I'm tickled pink to see this ol' Devil picking on Danny's VX before their sets on the *Grand Ol Opry* --



Steve

----------

Joey Anchors

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Cool to see Danny Roberts featured on *Bluegrass Underground's* _"Mandolin Mondays"_ with his VX -- 





Steve

----------


## carbonpiou

What a beautiful work! Really exceptional !
 A great bravo from France, Steve !

----------

Steve Sorensen

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Here's a bit of *The Grascals*' set from the *Bluegrass Kinda Christmas Festival* -- 




Thanks to Rick Laitico for grabbing this video!

Steve

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Sharing a bit of Joy!

https://m.facebook.com/danny.roberts...8120196183653/

Steve

----------


## Steve Sorensen

So, when Kelsi Harrigill picked up her VX at IBMA, she asked if it would be possible to get one with block inlays and a shorter fingerboard extension.  After playing the instrument for a few months, she decided that she wanted to keep the same instrument . . . which meant we were in for a bit of fingerboard surgery.

I met Kelsi at the Blythe Bluegrass Festival this past weekend, got to enjoy four sets of amazing music from Flatt Lonesome in weather ranging from an icy windy downpour under a fairground awning, to chilly sunshine at the outside stage.  When it was time to head out, I nabbed the mandolin and headed back home to the shop to make the swap.



Here are some pictures of the progression --

Prepping for surgery


Board off


New and old boards


New board on


Everything in place - stainless frets


Frets leveled, recrowned, and polished


Ready to head out


Looks easy, huh?
 :Cool: Steve

----------

Clinton Johnson, 

Drew Egerton, 

Joey Anchors, 

John MacPhee, 

JSanta, 

oliverkollar, 

Ron McMillan

----------


## Ron McMillan

Whoah, the new fretboard is a thing of great beauty.

----------


## Drew Egerton

She's a beauty!
The mandolin isn't bad either.  :Wink: 
If it sounds anything like Danny's VX, it's a killer.

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Thanks Drew!  Danny A/Bed his and Kelsi's VX mandolins while were at IBMA.  Hers was brand new then . . . but we decided that they were essentially twins -- I used the same specs and materials, so that was the goal.

Steve

----------

Drew Egerton

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Kelsi's VX back home and straight to work . . .



Steve

----------


## Steve Sorensen

A couple of videos of *The Grascals* from this weekend with Danny Roberts on his VX.  The mando break on _Sally Goodin_ is just awesome --







Steve

----------


## Luna Pick

Thanks for sharing that clip, incredible version of Sally Goodin. Danny was smoking, and really clean and creative. Congrats on buidling that great sounding mandolin too.

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Thanks, Luna.  

It is so delightful to hear where Danny and Kelsi are taking their VXs.  Both *The Grascals* and *Flatt Lonesome* are working on new albums, and I can't wait to hear what they've cooked-up.

Here's a bit of some of *Flatt Lonesome's* set.  Kelsi does a really cool break at about 1:35 which shows her take-no-prisoners synthesis of Bush and Monroe.  She says she, "Doesn't want to sound like a girl."  




Steve

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Great, fast picking by Danny at 1:00 and 2:20 --




Steve

----------

Paul Statman

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Seems appropriate for the weather in much of the country today --




Mando break at about 1:25.

Steve

----------

Clinton Johnson, 

Paul Statman

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Some good shots of Kelsi and her VX from RenoFest this weekend.









Just starting to see a bit of the "baby bump" in that last shot.  Glad to see that young Carter Allen Harrigill is getting to hear so much mandolin in his formative months!  :Wink: 

Steve

----------


## Steve Sorensen

What a totally awesome honor to get to see Sorensen VX mandolins on the *Grand Ole Opry* two weeks in a row --

Kelsi Harrigill with *Flatt Lonesome* on April 1, and Danny Roberts with *The Grascals* on April 7.





As a weird Southern California kid obsessed with bluegrass, old country music, and the musicians on the Opry, I would have never imagined this possible.  Dang!  I am ridiculously proud to be working with such great players. 

 :Mandosmiley:  Steve

----------


## hank

Now you've done it Steve.  You've VeXed the Opry with your Left Coast Alchemy.  Congratulations on making the impossible imagined.

----------

Steve Sorensen

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Thanks Hank.  I sure do appreciate the positive support you've added all these years.

To top off this amazing run, Danny sat-in on mandolin with Kenny and Amanda Smith on *Music City Roots* last night!

  

The cameraman sure loved doing close-ups of that mandolin . . .

  

Here is the link to the Livestream -- https://livestream.com/musiccityroot...deos/154024529

Their set starts at about 1:15:00  Some really tasty (and tasteful) picking by Kenny and Danny throughout.

Steve

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Danny and his daughter Jaelee on VX and AX -- 

https://www.facebook.com/DannyRobert...7642583458069/

Steve

----------

mugbucket

----------


## fredfrank

Okey-dokey. I ordered one.

----------

hank, 

Steve Sorensen

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Great shot from the Chantilly Farm Bluegrass Festival by Deb Miller --



Steve

----------

hank

----------


## hank

Your VX as your other series are beautifully designed and executed Steve.  They are bested only by your commitment to excellence.  O-kee Dough-kee!  Ha, sounds like time to have a party Fred!  Congratulations!

----------


## Steve Sorensen

THIS is the VX recording that I can't wait to hear ! ! !




New CD from *The Grascals* due on September 1.  

Steve

----------


## Ron McMillan

If the rest of the album is in that vein (newgrass?), I look forward to it, too.

----------


## AlanN

Lovely groove, with perfect instrument and vocal blends going on. The album is due to be released right before IBMA, terrific. 

newgrass? sounds more 21st century old-time trad, to me

----------

hank

----------


## Steve Sorensen

As seen at the Grand Ole Opry -- 



 :Cool:  Steve

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Here is a nice bit of _Whiskey Before Breakfast_ with Danny Roberts on the AX and Zack Arnold (*ClayBank*) on Danny's VX --

https://www.facebook.com/DannyRobert...1321272423533/

Steve

----------

hank, 

NotACreativeName

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Here are Danny Roberts and Kelsi Harrigill backstage at the MACC show this weekend Bluegrass Stompin' on their VXs.  Sound isn't great but the licks are amazing!

https://www.facebook.com/DannyRobert...6183758603951/

Steve

----------


## Gladys S

If only he was still around to try it.  What would he say?

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Well, this is exciting! ! !  September 29 release --



Steve

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Here are a couple of videos from the Milan Bluegrass Festival in Michigan this weekend from the sound man, Jimmy Kittle.

*The Grascals* with Danny Roberts on his Sorensen VX -
https://www.facebook.com/MilanBluegr...3488159095281/

*Flatt Lonesome* with Kelsi Harrigill (eight months pregnant) on her Sorensen VX -
https://www.facebook.com/MilanBluegr...2575685853195/

Jimmy said, "I ran the sound for the festival and there were two mandolins that were standout, the Sorensens and a Pava."

Kind of cool when you catch the sound man's ear!

Steve

----------

Ron McMillan

----------


## Ron McMillan

> Here are a couple of videos from the Milan Bluegrass Festival in Michigan this weekend from the sound man, Jimmy Kittle.
> 
> 
> Jimmy said, "I ran the sound for the festival and there were two mandolins that were standout, the Sorensens and a Pava."


That's wonderful, considering the competition the Sorensens and the Pava would have been up against.

----------

Steve Sorensen

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Here's a peek at a current VX build . . . first coat of varnish just applied --



Steve

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Here is a really good video from Zack Arnold (*ClayBank*) on his new Sorensen VX just about 24 hours after he first started picking on it -- 

https://www.facebook.com/zack.arnold...7269163795472/

Some pictures of the finished instrument --

  

Of course, I am more than thrilled that this VX was built for such a fine player.  Can't wait to hear the new *ClayBank* recordings.

Steve

----------

NotACreativeName, 

sonic

----------


## Ron McMillan

> Here is a really good video from Zack Arnold (*ClayBank*) on his new Sorensen VX just about 24 hours after he first started picking on it 
> Of course, I am more than thrilled that this VX was built for such a fine player.  Can't wait to hear the new *ClayBank* recordings.
> 
> Steve


Lovely sounding instrument, Steve. I never saw a finger rest being put through such a strenuous work-out  :Smile:

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Some video of Zack Arnold and Danny Roberts wringing out their VXs in Raleigh --

https://www.facebook.com/11964550814...7682143004083/

https://www.facebook.com/11964550814...7229033049394/

Zack's had been out of the case about 5 minutes total at the time these were recorded.

Steve

----------


## Steve Sorensen

If you were looking for a good long sample of VX mandolins in action, here it is --

In this video, Danny Roberts (The Grascals) and Zack Arnold (ClayBank) spend about 15 minutes picking on a pair of Sorensen VXs in the California Bluegrass Association suite at IBMA 2017.

Zack is playing his brand new VX; Danny's VX is a little over a year old. 

They switch instruments at about 5:45, the switch back at about 10:30. Recorded with my Samsung Galaxy7; no sound adjustments. A bit of crowd noise from the room next door in the background.




I can't tell you how wonderful and helpful it has been to have the wisdom, skill, and instrument experience of a brilliant player/mandolin expert like Danny in the mix.  Zack is 17 . . . and already an amazing player and person.  Can't wait to hear what comes next from these guys ! ! ! 

Steve

----------

GarY Nava

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Zack just posted this bit of video picking with his pal and ClayBank guitarist Jacob Greer --

https://www.facebook.com/zack.arnold...0971610091894/

Steve

----------


## Steve Sorensen

A birthday present of TONE!

https://www.facebook.com/danny.rober...0336841678405/

Steve

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Ol' Dangerfield --

https://www.facebook.com/zack.arnold...7718086083913/

Steve

----------


## Steve Sorensen

A shot of "White Lightnin'" with a fine mandolin break at about 1:40 --




Steve

----------

AMandolin

----------


## Steve Sorensen

My goal with these instruments is to deliver easy playability, balanced even response across the neck, and tonal complexity.

Here's a bit of "Copinger's Court" from Danny Roberts --

https://www.facebook.com/danny.rober...0808864958692/

Steve

----------

Ron McMillan

----------


## Bill McCall

I got to try Don Rigsby’s at a workshop last year and the action was so high he said he was going to lower for the evening show.  I could barely play it, but in his hands it is a monster.  Very powerful in the hands of a great player.  Don’t care for the style, but the sound is awesome and that’s what it’s all about, for me anyway.

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Bill,

Don's FX just left my shop after getting a full set-up.  Boy it needed the TLC!  It has been out on the road for the past two years and needed adjustment across the drive-train . . . from nut to tailpiece.  Hope you get a chance to pick on it again in the future.

That FX has a custom 6" to 10" compound radius fingerboard to give the feel more like the radius of a fiddle neck.  I told Don when I sent it back, it still is probably my favorite instrument for feel and tone.  I had used it for about 6 months before he asked to play it -- it's his baby now, but I sure do miss it.

My guess is that the VX Danny is playing in the attached video is more in line with the traditional taste.




> Here's a bit of "Copinger's Court" from Danny Roberts --
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/danny.rober...0808864958692/
> 
> Steve

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Here's Zack Arnold (*Claybank*) doing a little _Cattle in the Cane_ homework on his VX --

https://www.facebook.com/zack.arnold...8915624964159/

Steve

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Here's a passel more of videos of Zack Arnold on that VX with *Claybank* -- 










Steve

----------


## Steve Sorensen

So proud and delighted that CMT's "Favorite Albums of 2017" list includes TWO new albums featuring Sorensen VX mandolins ! ! !

*The Grascals*' _Before Breakfast_ with Danny Roberts on his Sorensen VX prototype.

*Flatt Lonesome*'s _Silence In These Walls_ with Kelsi Harrigill on her custom Sorensen VX mandolin.

 

What an honor and thrill to have such amazingly talented artists picking on these mandolins! 

 :Mandosmiley:  Steve

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Danny Roberts, "Goodbye Liza Jane" --




Steve

----------


## Steve Sorensen

:Mandosmiley: !!!  Steve

----------


## hank

Don’t you just love it when our alchemy shines so brightly in the hands of our youth?  How many Sorensen’s have sung at the opry now Steve?

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Hank,

Thank you for the persistent, positive support since early-on in the Sorensen saga!

I grew up in awe of the WSM/Opry performers, so having instruments on that storied stage is such a thrill!

I think we're at about half a dozen instruments being on the Opry.  These days, since *The Roys* are on day-job hiatus, *The Grascals* and *Flatt Lonesome* are the most regular.  I never know when Don Rigsby or Jimmy Mattingly will pop in on some project.  Amazing how hard these guys work!

It is so cool, almost like watching your kids, as they fly the nest and have lives of their own!  As you can tell, I am super proud of how these instruments, particularly the "X-series" mandolins, have worked with such talented artists.  

Can't wait to hear the music that comes next!

Steve

PS - Here's the new song from *Claybank*, _The Queen of Carolina_ --

----------

hank

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Danny Roberts and *The Grascals* -_ "Old Dangerfield"_ -- 



Mando break at about 2:20.

Steve

----------


## Steve Sorensen

I just came across this picture.  Quite pleased with the 'burst on this wonderful one-piece Sitka top --



Steve

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Two years ago, at this time, the first Sorensen VX mandolin was just coming together.  

Currently, there are three VX mandolins out in the world.  You can find them here ! ! ! 



Wow!  Wow!  Wow!

*ClayBank* and Zack Arnold -- _The Queen of Carolina_
*The Grascals* and Danny Roberts -- _Demons_
*Flatt Lonesome* and Kelsi Harrigill -- _Highway of Pain_

I'm proud as peaches, tickled pink, thrilled to death, and on the edge of my seat waiting to hear what comes next for these great artists!

Steve

----------


## Steve Sorensen

A great new video by Ray Cardwell featuring some really nice mandolin work by Danny Roberts on that VX --




Steve

----------

hank

----------


## hank

Thanks Steve.  I’ll add that to our summer travel music.  Danny’s VX mandolin roadster sure sounds at home on that drive.

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Hank,

Me too!

Ray Cardwell's new CD has a really cool newgrass feel and some great musicians  --




I'm excited to hear the whole thing ! ! !

Steve

----------


## Steve Sorensen

I don't mean to brag . . . Aw, heck yeah I do ! ! ! 

THIS is where you'll find the first three Sorensen VX mandolins!  Wow.  

Never imagined that an idea started by Danny Roberts casually saying, "If you ever have a new mando you'd like me to check out, just let me know . . ." would come together like this --



Wow  Wow!  Wow ! ! ! 

Steve :Mandosmiley: 

PS - Check out Kelsi's mando break at about 3:28 --

----------


## Steve Sorensen



----------


## Steve Sorensen



----------


## Steve Sorensen



----------


## Steve Sorensen

Steve

----------


## Steve Sorensen

I'm sorry, but this is exciting to me every time I see it --



That's THE _Danny Roberts_ and *THE Grascals* on *THE* *Grand Ol' Opry* ! ! ! 

Steve

----------

AMandolin, 

Jesse Kinman

----------


## Steve Sorensen

From D'Addario's "Yurt Sessions" with Ear Trumpet Labs mics -- *Flatt Lonesome* with Kelsi on her VX.
Terrible video quality since it was streaming live, but good sound.

https://www.facebook.com/daddario/vi...0888908565722/

Steve

----------


## Steve Sorensen

I feel so incredibly lucky that the first VX has helped create a friendship with such an amazing player, artist, mentor --






Steve

----------


## Papalobo

beautiful work Sir!

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Zack Arnold picking his VX faster than the speed of light!



Steve

----------


## Steve Sorensen

I am ridiculously excited to have Kelsi Harrigill picking her VX with *Flatt Lonesom*e on this season of *Bluegrass Underground* --




Also noticed Nathan Livers with Michael Cleaveland's *Flamekeepers* picking his Gary Vessel F5 too!  That's some fine California mando-builders representation! ! ! 

Steve

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Some cool recent shots of Danny Roberts with that VX prototype, and *The Grascals*, in _The Caverns_ for this year's Bluegrass Underground --

 

 

Steve

----------


## Steve Sorensen

A cool shot from the Jumbotron at the RedHat Amphitheater, IBMA 2018 -- 



Can you name the player?

Steve

----------

Skip Kelley

----------


## Steve Sorensen

VX Quality Control at the Sorensen Shop shows no mercy --



 :Crying:  Steve  :Cool:

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Steve

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Headin' towards Papertown.

 

Steve

----------

hank, 

Skip Kelley

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Seasons Cheer!




Steve

----------

Denny Gies, 

Skip Kelley

----------


## Steve Sorensen

This --

https://www.facebook.com/134051799969086/videos/359230958201570/

Steve

----------

Jesse Kinman

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Silas Powell picking a bit of "Little Rock Getaway" --




Steve

PS -- Silas and _The Powell Family_'s new CD *Hard Times* is available HERE.

----------

Skip Kelley

----------


## Steve Sorensen

I love having this guy in the Sorensen family -- 



Steve

----------


## Jesse Kinman

> VX Quality Control at the Sorensen Shop shows no mercy --
> 
> 
> 
>  Steve


What happened to make it past the point of no return???

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Sometimes it is better to make sure the "test" version just a learning experience that leads to a better next build.  Can you imagine how awful it would be if bands made us listen to the recordings of all their early rehearsals?

Steve

PS - I have the 3rd draft of _Star Wars_.  It was terrible . . . but had real potential.

----------


## Jesse Kinman

> Sometimes it is better to make sure the "test" version just a learning experience that leads to a better next build.  Can you imagine how awful it would be if bands made us listen to the recordings of all their early rehearsals?
> 
> Steve
> 
> PS - I have the 3rd draft of _Star Wars_.  It was terrible . . . but had real potential.


Ah, I gotcha

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Here's Danny Roberts giving a "Mic's Point of View" for his VX while practicing some down-stroke picking on 
_Evening Prayer Blues_.




Steve

----------

John Bertotti, 

Skip Kelley

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Here's a quick Facebook video from Darren Nicholson talking about the custom GHS string set he uses on this Sorensen VX, some background on his cool custom strap, and a bit of _Graveyard Blues_ from the new *Balsam Range* album, *Aeonic*.




Steve

----------

Jesse Kinman, 

Ron McMillan

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Silas Powell and his VX in a quiet moment before a show in Florida last week --



Steve

----------


## Steve Sorensen

A couple of pre-SPBGMA 2019 VX videos --







Steve

----------

Jesse Kinman, 

William Smith

----------


## William Smith

I do believe if I was to get a "Newish" mandolin it would have to be one of these Steve! A Vessel, Duff, and a Monte GA also is up there for newer mandolins. I'm a vintage Gibson nut but these VX's and such, YEAH man, almost too sweet! See mandolin obsession is and can be a serious dangerous thing! They're just is way too many lookers that sound the part as well!

----------

Steve Sorensen

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Darren just sent me this picture from an event playing for 1,000 5th graders --



The perfect accoutrement for a smart-dressed man!

Steve

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Silas Powell --




Steve

----------

Skip Kelley

----------


## Steve Sorensen



----------

Skip Kelley

----------


## Steve Sorensen

A new custom VX with 3D tortoise binding --

  

 



Steve

----------

John Bertotti, 

Skip Kelley

----------


## Skip Kelley

Steve, that mandolin is some kind of sweet!!! Nice work brother!! And I am digging the tone of your mandolins in those videos!

----------

Steve Sorensen

----------


## Steve Sorensen

I've got to admit, seeing one of the very first pictures that I took of Danny Roberts' VX on this month's cover of the *BLUEGRASS UNLIMITED Instruments Issue* was a "Peak cool" experience!



Steve

----------

Skip Kelley

----------


## Skip Kelley

Steve, congratulations! That is so cool! That’s something you deserve for all your innovative artistry!

----------

Steve Sorensen

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Thank you, Skip!  I think Danny Roberts' kick-off on the new "Heartbreak Hall of Fame" is a great example of the tone that he is talking about in the *BLUEGRASS UNLIMITED* article --




Steve

----------

Skip Kelley

----------


## Donal H

> I've got to admit, seeing one of the very first pictures that I took of Danny Roberts' VX on this month's cover of the *BLUEGRASS UNLIMITED Instruments Issue* was a "Peak cool" experience!
> 
> 
> 
> Steve


That article was a fun read. And those mandolins truly sound as good as they look. I'd love to see one of those VX up close!

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Here's "Up Close" with Zack Arnold -- 




Steve

----------

Skip Kelley

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Here's a nice gospel medley from Silas Powell recorded by his Mom during an outdoor photo shoot --




Steve

----------

AMandolin, 

Skip Kelley

----------


## Steve Sorensen

So dang proud that Silas Powell decided to save-up his hard-earned gig earnings over the course of more than a year to become a Sorensen VX mandolin player and Endorsing Artist!  To put it mildly, he is an extraordinarily focused, dedicated, and persistent excellent young picker!  



PS -- *The Powell Family Band*'s "Hard Times" CD is a great showcase for his taste and skill (and the excellent support and mentoring from his Father, Grandfather, Mom, and Mike Compton too).

Steve

----------

Skip Kelley

----------


## John Bertotti

> A new custom VX with 3D tortoise binding --
> 
>   
> 
>  
> 
> 
> 
> Steve


I love the Celtic cross!

----------


## Steve Sorensen

A really good rendition of "Evening Prayer Blues" by Silas Powell at the Gettysburg Bluegrass Festival last week --




Steve

----------

Skip Kelley

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Silas Powell dipping his toes into the deep deep pool of rhythm possibilities created by Sam Bush --




Steve

----------

Brad Grafton, 

Skip Kelley

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Here's a great video from *The Ozark Music Shoppe* featuring *Claybank*.  

This is a really good video to hear Zack Arnold's Sorensen VX in a clean setting.  
Introductions wrap-up at about 2:30 --




Steve

----------

Skip Kelley

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Here's a bit of video from *The Grascals* from yesterday.  Nice mando break by Danny at about 1:50 -- 




Steve

----------

Skip Kelley

----------


## Steve Sorensen

A great new song from *ClayBank* with Zack Arnold on his Sorensen VX --

https://soundcloud.com/mountainfever...aybank-dreamer

I'm always impressed by Zack's rhythmic chops and his tone on melody.

Steve

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Always thrilling to see Danny Roberts picking that VX with *The Grascals* up on the Big Stage!

  



Steve

----------

Skip Kelley

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Here are *The Grascals* playing _"Wheel Hoss"_ at *Summergrass 2019* with Danny Roberts on his VX --




Steve

----------

AMandolin, 

John Bertotti, 

Skip Kelley

----------


## Gunnar

Well that's thoroughly awesome, but it sounds like Big Mon?

----------


## CES

Killin it!!!

----------


## Steve Sorensen

DOH! Yep, "Big Mon".

Steve

----------

Gunnar

----------


## Steve Sorensen

A tremendous shot of Danny Roberts and his VX from Summergrass -- 



Many thanks to David Cupp for his fine photography!



Steve

----------


## sgarrity

Got to play a couple of the VX models at Summergrass. They are serious mandolins!  Unique design, groundbreaking innovations, beautiful fit and finish.....and killer tone. Definitely worth your consideration!  And no, I don’t own one......yet.... :Wink:   :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Steve Sorensen



----------

Skip Kelley

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Joey Lazio on his new Sorensen VX -- 




Steve

----------

Gunnar, 

Skip Kelley

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Danny Roberts posted a quick little update about his Sorensen VX on his Facebook "Just Off the Bench" series --




Steve

----------

Gunnar, 

Skip Kelley

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Here's the latest from Danny Roberts and *The Grascals* --




Steve

----------

Gunnar, 

Skip Kelley

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Zack Arnold warming up some new strings for his next run down the road with *Sideline* -- 




Love the tone this young man generates from that VX!

Steve

----------

Gunnar

----------


## Steve Sorensen

*Sideline*.  Zack Arnold's mando break at about 5:10 --




Steve

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Here's Zack Arnold jammin' on a VX the streets of Raleigh at IBMA 2019 -- 




The pickers are -- Zach Collier- Bass, Kyle Ramey- Banjo, Zack Arnold- Mandolin, Jacob Greer- Guitar

Ironically, Zack was picking a borrowed VX because I was back at the hotel room doing some set-up work on his . . .  I think he got back to swap this one for his at about 2AM.

Steve

----------


## Steve Sorensen

A couple of VX bodies ready for neckin' --


     One-piece Sugar Maple


     Two-piece quilted Red Maple

Steve

----------


## Br1ck

That would be a very hard choice for me. I’m a sucker for one piece backs.

----------


## Bill McCall

While I like book matched the best to show the symmetry, that one piece back has a very good balance and shows excellently as well.

Wouldn't be disappointed with either.

----------


## Doug Brock

Love that two-piece quilted Red Maple! Sweet!

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Danny Roberts with a bit of his tune "Big Stone Gap" on his VX --




Steve

----------

Gunnar

----------


## Steve Sorensen

I don't mean to get all braggy and uppity . . . awww, heck, yeah I do --



That's the incredible Jimmy Mattingly in the booth with Danny Robert's Sorensen VX ... recording tracks for Dolly Parton's next CD.  Listen for it Christmas 2020!

Holy Cow!

Steve

----------

AMandolin

----------


## Steve Sorensen



----------

AMandolin

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Well, here's a mashup of shots of Sorensen VX #92.  I think it turned out quite nicely indeed.  



I've been saving this piece of quilt since the first year I tried building a mandolin . . . so it's a relief that it went to a good use.  



The little slab that I had was barely long enough, barely wide enough, and almost not thick enough . . . so I'm glad that I waited to put it under the blade until I had some clue how to make it work.

Steve

----------

Chris Gray, 

hank, 

Joey Anchors, 

Lucas

----------


## MontanaMatt

Wow!

----------


## surfnpikr

After being on Steve's waiting list for nearly a year, Darren Nicholson's famed VX came up for sale a few months ago, and I bit the bullet.  Darren's dialog and laser precise picking on his videos clearly demonstrated this instrument's ability to handle anything bluegrass.. but I felt I was taking a chance as to how it would respond to the other genres I play, which range from country, to folk to delicate orchestral material played with cellos and violins.  I received the mandolin and was immediately stunned by the design and workmanship.  After a quick set up to my own liking with a set of my favorite strings, I realized my concerns were unfounded.   Darren's year with the instrument had opened it up beautifully, and Steve's excellent "facelift" resulted in an instrument of incredible beauty with an open and airy tone, shocking response and volume, flawless fit and finish and ease of playability second to none.  Steve.. I know you really wanted me to wait a couple more months and let you build me one from the ground up to my own specs.. I almost did, but somehow I just had a feeling this one would fill the bill, and I was right.  I have no reason to believe "consistency" is but one of your virtues.           I have posted on this forum of another mandolin that I have owned and loved for several years, and it is important to note that I still own.. and love it, and play it a lot.  With the VX I was looking for something just a little "out of the box" that would help keep me inspired in my remaining years as a performing musician, and to that end, Mr Sorensen has delivered.  Now.. if we could all just get our gigs and venues back, we'd be in fine shape.  Stay inspired.  Keep your chops up.  The day is coming !!

----------


## Joey lazio

Incredible as always steve...stunning!

----------


## Mandolindian

Wow, that is beautiful!
Is #92 your current build?

----------


## surfnpikr

What an amazing build and backstory.  
It would be interesting to know who ends up with this beauty... maybe a sound clip.

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Here's a little write-up I did for Ron (SurfnPikr), the current owner of the VX played by Darren Nicholson in 2019, regarding the similarities and differences between the two mandolins and also the challenge of squeezing a mandolin out of the small billet of "Angel Step" quilt that I had been saving for so long --

Ron,

Usually I thickness plane the back wood to 0.68" before shaping.  If memory serves, I was at 0.66, for this one and could still see a few saw marks, but was flat and even enough to carve.  I left a little extra when rough shaping so that, by the time I was hand-finishing the shaping, I was close to the arching and thickness of a regular back.  Of course, I left the recurve area a little thicker than I did on a hard maple back like yours. 

The little block of wood that I started with for the back had less than 1/16" extra in width, and if you look closely, you can see that I slipped the upper half of the bookmatch about 1/4" to get enough to have the scroll length needed.  It was touch-and-go as my Dad would say.

This quilted maple, which they call "Angel Step" figured maple, is much softer than the maple that I used for yours, so, at least initially, the response is warmer, but with a little less focus, a little less snap -- closer to traditional bluegrass response.

The top is from the same set of one-piece Sitka as yours, very similar in response, although I was less focused on the "scream up the neck" that I hear in Darren's playing, and more focused on "balanced woody response" for the shaping of tonebars and thicknessing of the top.  I can definitely hear that difference in the final instrument.  I actually ended up using a Mother of Pearl nut to give a little more treble edge to the mando.

Here are a few more shots of Ol' #92 --

----------

Joey Anchors

----------


## randolin

That is one awsome back....this VX ...like all the others has monster tone right out of the box.

----------


## Gladys S

Steve is so tickled with this new VX, he has it sitting in MY SPOT on the couch.

----------

Joey Anchors

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Click on the partial image below to hear Silas Powell and an open tuning of AAEEaaee on his Sorensen VX --




Steve

----------


## sgarrity

He makes it sing!  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Silas grew up.



Steve

----------


## Steve Sorensen

A great hallway jam from SPBGMA 2022 with Joey Lazio on his Sorensen VX -- 




Steve

----------

Lucas

----------

